# People with one fursona



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2009)

How do you beat the urge to create more? Or is it just me?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

I picked what I connect with.
I've considered a rabbit as another fursona, but I haven't thought seriously about developing it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have one personality, so only one fursona, logic ='/


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have a fursona, but I have two or three characters that I made up.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 9, 2009)

Shenzi. I have a connection with my fursona, a very. VERY deep connection with her. Anything else just feels off. weird. different.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have one, and never serisly condidered making another.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

My fursona is my inner self, a refelection of my own personality.
I couldnt make another one for that reason


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2009)

So is it weird to not feel a connection with your fursona? I guess I should develop some sort of bond before I go on a character-creating tangent.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

It's just you.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's just you.


That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## feilen (Sep 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's what I was afraid of...



You can have a whole ton of -charcters-, that doesn't mean fursonas. Fursona is the particular one that is your personality.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

I need a fursona. Are you selling any of yours?


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

When i created my fursona, i connect with it in such a way that i couldent imagine making another one. As Ibuuyk said, i only have one personality that it is based off of.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck you I'm *a* dragon (as in one) and all that jazz.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 9, 2009)

Why do you care so much? I have different avatars to represent different elements of my personality, if it's what you want to do why don't you do the same :V ?


----------



## X (Sep 9, 2009)

my char. is a shapeshifer, so i have a few temporary "forms" but in the end its all the same char.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> How do you beat the urge to create more? Or is it just me?


 Drugs :V


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only had one.  Her look has evolved over time though.  My fursona represents me she doesn't have a personality of her own and I don't have multiple personalities.  In short she's my avatar nothing more or less.  Having one fursona doesn't mean you can't create other characters.  That may or may not represent different aspects of your personality.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have 3 main characters. Used to be 2.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have multiple personalities?

I do have different moods, and "flavors" to my personality,
but Vae encompasses all of those. I don't change shape when I feel different, and neither does she (except for colorscheme, which I do, too).


----------



## Jelly (Sep 9, 2009)

The one that's me isn't a main feature of mine.
Everybody clearly puts some part of themselves into their characters and feels some kind of connection.

That just ain't me.
Me is my fursona plus a hideous freak animal.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

I currently have two. I think I'll kill one off. >.>

I resist the urge to make more by adding on to my current ones.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh noes~ After Gin, an Aizen avatar!

When's Komamura coming ='D?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh noes~ After Gin, an Aizen avatar!
> 
> When's Komamura coming ='D?


Shut up, you damn whore! QUIT STALKING PEOPLE!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh noes~ After Gin, an Aizen avatar!
> 
> When's Komamura coming ='D?


Uh....maybe next week. Depends on my mood.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay! *hugs in advance*


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have one fursona so far and he is a little wox pup. His personality is care free and loves to be hugged.^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

I kno ^^ *hugs woxie*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> How do you beat the urge to create more? Or is it just me?



I don't have an urge to create more, I am happy with just the one. Although, I do have "variations" of him as I RP differently with different friends.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I kno ^ *hugs woxie*



*hugs back*


----------



## Asswings (Sep 9, 2009)

I have tons of CHARACTERS, but only one fursona. 
My fursona is the one that is me, and I use to represent myself, but I do draw tons of different things that AREN'T my fursona. XD


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I have tons of CHARACTERS, but only one fursona.
> My fursona is the one that is me, and I use to represent myself, but I do draw tons of different things that AREN'T my fursona. XD


 
I was looking for a way to express myself but this explains it pretty much.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't even figure one out for myself. It practically changes every month. x.x


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess I have two.  One I just kinda picked randomly 'cause wolves are cool.  The other one I put in a bit of thought.  I don't feel the need to read more just because I think the one I have is good enough.

Ocelots are awesome mmkay?


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 9, 2009)

I only have one, to represent myself. There's only one of me, so why should I have more than one fursona? Just logic to me...


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm too lazy to create more.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 9, 2009)

I have two main personalities, but only consider one my fursona.

my lookup lies.


----------



## LianaVerwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I get the 'one personality, one persona' reasoning, unfortunately it doesn't quite help me out.
See, my personality IRL is actually not that good or interesting, I don't really even like it, so I wouldn't want to base my fursona on it. Thus I tend to have a few different fursona ideas for myself, each with their own personality.
So it generally depends on whether you are comfortable enough with who you are and how you behave to assign your fursona with your own personality. If you aren't comfortable with your own personality, then you are more likely to create multiple identities based on your situation.

Just thought I'd add my 2 cents. Apologies if they don't coincide with your beliefs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 9, 2009)

LianaVerwood said:


> I get the 'one personality, one persona' reasoning, unfortunately it doesn't quite help me out.
> See, my personality IRL is actually not that good or interesting, I don't really even like it, so I wouldn't want to base my fursona on it. Thus I tend to have a few different fursona ideas for myself, each with their own personality.
> So it generally depends on whether you are comfortable enough with who you are and how you behave to assign your fursona with your own personality. If you aren't comfortable with your own personality, then you are more likely to create multiple identities based on your situation.
> 
> Just thought I'd add my 2 cents. Apologies if they don't coincide with your beliefs.




those just sound like characters.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 9, 2009)

Because it's MINE fursona, it's who I am.

Unlike most people, I know what I am and how I want to show myself. I don't have the urge to change my face and existence on whim.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Based off of what you folks just said, I try to make my fursona do and act just as I would under any situation.  That being said, my fursona is almost a carbon copy of myself.  Amazingly, when i use it in RP's alot, folks tend to like my character   Though I do tend to be a bit sadistic and sarcastic, with wit that can sometimes melt steel, literally. 

I spend the time needed to make multiple characters in developing my one character.


----------



## aussiefox (Sep 9, 2009)

i only have one fursona it is just like me and i dont feel like i need a second one


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have an urge, but I make more because I do comic's.


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

I change a lot too Shenzi.  BLUE JAYS ARE CALLING ME D;

:>


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess I had my fursona since I was pretty small though I didn't know what the hell it was at the time I consider it another side of me I guess so I can't change him.  He is basically me just as another form


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am the fursona


----------



## Telnac (Sep 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> How do you beat the urge to create more? Or is it just me?


I run a D&D campaign.  I create more NPCs than I can shake a stick at.

But my fursona is what I'd like to be in a perfect world.  Some may cry "Mary Sue."   Fuck 'em.  Telnac may be a Mary Sue but he's MY Mary Sue.

If I want to make fucked up, mentally disturbed and downright strange characters, they end up in my D&D campaigns.  Hell, if they're REALLY screwed up, I may even make them a protagonist.

Goblin wizard who likes to play with shit and fireball himself for no reason?  He'll end up in the party!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2009)

Just one.

I wish to be the little squirrel.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Just one.
> 
> I wish to be the little squirrel.


 
a drunk one at that lolz XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> How do you beat the urge to create more?



I don't... I just put them in a room, and let them procreate.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 10, 2009)

Its called Splicing

you create a new character, see what you like about them and cut away everything else and give it to the first one.

STOP BEING A SONA FACTORY SHENZI


----------



## kryptik (Sep 10, 2009)

I have tons of characters, but only Kry actually reflects me


----------



## OliverFOX (Sep 10, 2009)

i have only one fursona but many chars because i play RPG and i am an artist. just drawing that one is BORING. for me and the people who watch ;P


----------



## Glitch (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a large amount of characters.
Glitch is just the one I connect with the best.


----------



## Leostale (Sep 10, 2009)

I just used my fursona as my identity internet


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the interesting replies. Now if only I can pin down the difference between "fursona" and "character".


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

If you have different personas when you're with different people, then sure, have a few different fursonas to reflect the different sides of you.   But if you're one, bland, uniform, and consistent blob of flesh like the rest of us, stick with one,


----------



## Seas (Sep 10, 2009)

My fursona is something I have thought up, not related to humans nor Earth's creatures, therefore I can and do give him the physical and mental attributes how I want. 
He has aspects I daydream of having or accomplishing, but he also has his flaws, I made him a personality I can like , and somewhat, but not completely, relate to, which makes him something I can keep my interest in. 
So, I don't need more fursonas, I can have anything I desire, may it be good or bad, about him to fit my fantasies , so to say.

(I have made many characters for that universe and the stories in it, but I call only one among them my fursona (explanation after the quote))



Shenzebo said:


> Thanks for all the interesting replies. Now if only I can pin down the difference between "fursona" and "character".



My fursona is basically my favourite character (but not a protagonist or widely known person) in the universe I thought up.
I only call him a fursona for easy understanding for those who may read what I have written in public places (so, not in any of my to-do writings,stories) , but, he is not a reflection of my personality, nor my physical attributes.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 10, 2009)

I've made throwaway characters when I felt the need for one.

But there is only one me. There need only be one avatar of me.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 10, 2009)

I dunno I guess I only have one fursona but I dunno.   
I really have more fursona probably like 4 but I like this one most right now cause it's kinda is me right at this time in my life. anyone who knows me would say that I kinda change personalities anyway I don't really have moods it's I'm this way today I just wake up like that.
I'd say your not the only one with that delema because I consider them all me.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 10, 2009)

shunkaha is my only one and he is all i need hes the one i run with in my dreams and i could never make another that may sound weird but its how i feel


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

furry fan said:


> shunkaha is my only one and he is all i need hes the one i run with in my dreams and i could never make another that may sound weird but its how i feel



That isn't weird at all. I am pretty much the same. I feel you only need the one fursona.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 10, 2009)

Its funny some people think they have a John Holmes Fursona, I don't its funny some people want the Ron Jeremy Fursona so please don't make one.


----------



## Nattea (Sep 10, 2009)

I have many characters on the BBA, and one travels with me, and is the most reconized. However, he still is not "me": Zahnuas is my character. But Nattea is me.

I dunno...this is a wierd concept indeed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

Nattea said:


> I have many characters on the BBA, and one travels with me, and is the most reconized. However, he still is not "me": Zahnuas is my character. But Nattea is me.
> 
> I dunno...this is a wierd concept indeed.



There is a difference between a character and a fursona.


----------



## Dass (Sep 10, 2009)

I see you aren't acknowledging people with less than one. Which just appears to be me.

What do you expect, I joined this website yesterday.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> I see you aren't acknowledging people with less than one. Which just appears to be me.
> 
> What do you expect, I joined this website yesterday.


were not not acknowledging them and welcome to furaffinity


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> I see you aren't acknowledging people with less than one. Which just appears to be me.
> 
> What do you expect, I joined this website yesterday.



You are not gonna get very far with that sort of attitude. 

Why don't you make a thread and ask the question for those with less than one fursona instead of complaining about it?


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Sep 10, 2009)

I beat the urges with a stick, while they sleep.

Nah, I dunno...I just don't feel comfortable with having more than one character...Plus it makes things a whole lot easier ^_^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> I beat the urges with a stick, while they sleep.
> 
> Nah, I dunno...I just don't feel comfortable with having more than one character...Plus it makes things a whole lot easier ^_^



The question was about fursonas, not characters, there is a difference.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohhhhhh...

(Psst, I only briefly  know the difference, could you tell me please? >_<;; )


----------



## Asswings (Sep 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Thanks for all the interesting replies. Now if only I can pin down the difference between "fursona" and "character".



Basically, it's this: A fursona, you don't have to think about when you're creating, other than looks. Personality? It's yours, you don't have to dig and come up with one. Even if someone has multiple personality whatsit that doesn't really mean they have to come up with a bunch of fursonas, because the fursona itself would have that, too. A fursona is just there to represent yourself. It's an avatar. What someone uses to distinguish YOU from other people on the internet. 

A character, not only do you think about looks, but you think about actions. You  DO create personalities for them, what quirks they have, what they would do in certain situations... Because it's NOT you. It's like playing with dolls, you take a base and dress it up, maybe show it off or make it interact with other people's dolls. You don't have a pile of dolls in your room and go "these are all me, look at them". 

Now, I'm not saying you can't take a character and represent yourself with it. Nothing wrong with that. But that doesn't make it your FURSONA. I could run around with a Thorncat avatar and use that as my online handle, and people would still recognize me... But he's not a fursona. He's a character.\

Also, fursonas don't have to make a lick of sense. I mean, look at mine. Characters however, by their nature, should make sense, because they're not just a picture.

TL;DR version:
Characters: This is my [insert species here] he/she/shi has this sort of personality, here's their back story, and this is the sort of world he/she/shi lives in.

Fursonas: if I was a [insert species here] this is what I would look like.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Basically, it's this: A fursona, you don't have to think about when you're creating, other than looks. Personality? It's yours, you don't have to dig and come up with one. Even if someone has multiple personality whatsit that doesn't really mean they have to come up with a bunch of fursonas, because the fursona itself would have that, too. A fursona is just there to represent yourself. It's an avatar. What someone uses to distinguish YOU from other people on the internet.
> 
> A character, not only do you think about looks, but you think about actions. You  DO create personalities for them, what quirks they have, what they would do in certain situations... Because it's NOT you. It's like playing with dolls, you take a base and dress it up, maybe show it off or make it interact with other people's dolls. You don't have a pile of dolls in your room and go "these are all me, look at them".
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I get it now :3

I suppose I have lots of characters but only one fursona.


----------



## Shino (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, my wolf fursona is the only one I really have. Sometimes I think it'd be cute to be a skunk like my mate, but I'm happy with what I am. Never really had the "urge" to create another fursona. Heck, in all my GURPS games I play variations of my fursona anyways. Never been a multiple character guy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Ticon, thanks alot for the resume, twill really helps out =3

Will never give up on my tiger ^^


----------



## Dass (Sep 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You are not gonna get very far with that sort of attitude.



It's not an attitude thing. I just haven't gotten around to anything like that. As of yet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's not an attitude thing. I just haven't gotten around to anything like that. As of yet.



Heh, my bad, anyway, I am sure you will find your species. but then, you don't have to have a fursona to be a part of the fandom.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 10, 2009)

I've made one...based off myself....thats pretty much myself....why would i want another?


----------



## Organic Sprout (Sep 11, 2009)

The way I see, is that my fursona is ME.
How on earth would I create more of me?
It's not like I have multiple personalities.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

I would say the basic difference bvetween a fursona and a character would be in a Ven Diagram style explanation.

All fursonas are characters, but not all characters are fursona.  Fursonas are basically characters that are basically human with animal attributes.


----------



## Beastleh (Sep 12, 2009)

Picked the one thats most like me, i only have one me i'd say


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Did I already answer to this?

I have entire species of anthros in my milleu/universe/thing, but I only have 3-5 Fursonas that are those particular ones, and one or two that are more generic anthros. Plus a Sonic-the-Hedgehog-style fox called James.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

I beat the urge by being too lazy, myself.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 12, 2009)

I just threw a dart at a board and got 'bat'.

For now I only have one fursona, and it'll probably stay that way, but I like to consider myself a bat with dog-like behavior.  So basically, a mentally unstable bat.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Purnip said:


> I just threw a dart at a board and got 'bat'


More furries need to do that instead of just picking "wolf", "dragon", or "otter" based on stereotypes :V


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> How do you beat the urge to create more? Or is it just me?


 

I say, "Instead of breaking up my personallity into X fursonas, why not just make my fursona just like me?"

(that being said, mine's still not done yet...)


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 12, 2009)

I couldnt decide what I love more, foxes or hyenas.  At first I made a hyena, then a fox.  Then I figured I would just put them together.  I really like my new one, and don't think I'll change it.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

The reason I only have one is largely because of laziness.. =P

I basically just took what best fit my personality as species, blended it with other interests of mine, and essentially just gave the character my own personality pushed to somewhat exaggerated levels..

As I change, the character changes.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like sticking to the idea of just one fursona because...well...that's just how i am. Lolyz.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I have only one fursona too, it's my Di. And I don't need any 'sonas more ^___^


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> More furries need to do that instead of just picking "wolf", "dragon", or "otter" based on stereotypes :V


 

"Otter"?

I don't think that too many people pick otters.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> "Otter"?
> 
> I don't think that too many people pick otters.


You weren't here during the Great Otter Takeover.


----------



## TDK (Sep 17, 2009)

HE'S NOT MY FURSONA, HE'S MY CHARACTER... uh, yeah I only have one fursona and he's my homeboy. We tight so much I don't even need another one.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You weren't here during the Great Otter Takeover.


This. Otters are now more common than foxes, in terms of both pictures and players.


----------

